# BLOCK ISLAND



## evecircleM (Sep 6, 2001)

I am planning to sail to Block Island. Has anyone been there? Could someone give me some info on the island?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

what do you want to know, when are you going, where are you coming from?
eric


----------



## evecircleM (Sep 6, 2001)

I am thinking about going this summer. I would like to know what there is to do on the island. I am coming from the jersey shore. Thanks if you can help me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

there are a number of marinas in block. champlains rafts you off as many as 6 deep.
i prefer block island boat basin you get your own slip. many times you need to make a reservation months in advance
check out blockisland.com

the harbor can get very very crowded so 
make sure you have good ground tackle and a dinghy if you want to anchor, since you could be anchored out in the back 40.
there is slow launch service.

i think the beauty of block island is that there isnt much to do. there are a few bars and good restaraunts, but not much else.

the island is a very natural non commercial place and is one of the nicest places you can stay in new england.

will you be going straight to block or down the sound?
regards
eric


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

Is Block, during weekdays, less crowded in the summer? I know that''s a relative term butI''m one that doesn''t fancy rafting.


----------



## bmcald (Mar 16, 2000)

I don''t have enough experience at Block to say if there''s ever a time when you can get a slip and not have someone else (or two or three) tied up to you. I''d called in advance and was told a reservation wasn''t necessary, but when I got there, found that reservations weren''t needed because they have mastered the art of fitting as many boats as possible into tiny places. But there''s plenty of good anchorage available in New Harbor, and for $2 bucks or so you can get picked up by the harbor water taxi; or take a dinghy. Old Harbor right in front of the town might be worth checking out too--saw very few boats in there, but coming and going might be more exciting than you''d like. I took some pictures of the anchorage that you can find in my article here about returning from BI, and there is a Web camera overlooking New Harbor that you can use to check out conditions from www.blockisland.com, although it seems to be out of commission right now.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

We visit Block Island several times a year on our 35'' sailboat. (We sail from Newport, RI) You have 3 options for accommodations: 1. Dockspace - Block Island Boat Basin is the only marina that does not raft. If you intend to stay there, contact them NOW and return to them the dockage request form and a deposit. They do not take bookings over the phone. Dockage is expensive. Both Champlins and Payne''s raft DEEP if necessary. Champlins is approx. the same cost as the Boat Basin but they do have a pool and some other amenitites. They take reservations and have a min. number of nights. Payne''s is cheaper than the other two and does not take reservations. I have never managed to get a mooring; they are inexpensive and tough to come by. Anchoring is NOT that great. In a blow, I have seen numerous boats bust loose. 

Block Island is great for its natural beauty coupled with a relatively low number of people. I would strongly suggest that you either bring a bike or rent one on the island (you can rent them right at the Boat Basin or Champlins). Depending on what you are into, the island has numerous excellent beaches, several lighhouses, and some nature reserves. You can also go horseback riding, rent a canoe or a kayak, go scuba diving, and they tell me the fishing is good. Plan on being outnumered by powerboats 50 to 1. Strangely enough, many/most of these folks never seem to leave their boats! Shopping is fair at best. Restaurants vary from poor to excellent and are generally expensive for what you get. There are a few decent bars and you can usually catch a good live band most nights. One warning: I would strongly suggest making the approach to the New Harbor channel during the daylight and good visablility. Study your charts as the breakwater on the southside of the entrance is actually south of the actual channel. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Lahr (Jun 4, 2001)

I spent almost 2 weeks last summer with Block Island as headquarters on our 42 ft. sailboat, with "slip" space at Champlins. I would never go back to Champlin''s during the summer. Their raft-up program in place to maximize income makes it virtually impossible to consider daysails once you are in a "slip".It''s hard to call the time tied up as "quality time" with the overflow of stacked-up boats. But the Island in fun, interesting, well worth the visit. Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

During the week is less crowded of course, but the last time ther we decided, after reviewing the slip that the Boat Basin had to offer, to go anchor. 

I just didn''t feel like trying to back a 37'' boat into a slip with 6" of clearance off the barnacle encusted posts on either side and fenders from the neighbor encroaching, in a 15+ knot cross breeze. I took one pass and realized I really didn''t feel like repaintg my boat that year.

Anyway, the anchorage we stayed in held OK, but it was fairly deep, around 25'' or so at low tied. Seeting enough scope out let out all of the new rode, but we discovered after that 15+ knot breeze died in the middle of the night that our neighbor had a lot less scope out than we did. No entanglements with the neighbor, but we had an edgy night.

The prior visit to Block we stayed at Champlins - again creative docking. They had 37'' of boat in a 20'' slip or so that we had to back in to. No rafting that weekend though.

Plan on a long walk, or a cab/bike ride to get anywhere from the New Harbor. There is a little cluster of places at Champlin''s but not much; you can rent a bike and get VERY basic supplies. Didn''t think too much of the restaurant there, except it was pricey and not very good. The little bakery counter there did have these KILLER coconut & chocolate things though.

There are some pretty decent restaurants in the main part of town, and some interesting shops.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I feel the need the chime in again here. There is no comparision between docking at the Basin and at Champlins. I would agree that the slips at the Basin are tight. That being said, it is far better to have your own slip at the Basin vs. being rafted in with 100 powerboaters at Champlin''s.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi,is anchoring possible in Old Harbor?
Marc


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

I''ve been to Block a number of times via ferry so seeing the sights is not that important to me...but it sounds like the
combined wisdom is saying: its nice, but its
crowded most times you go. Not that I have
anything against some powerboaters, but, the thought of that many rafting up doesn''t seem
to signal "quiet harbor" if I''m reading you
right. So perhaps just anchoring and taking
the dink for lunch would be a nice option.


----------



## evecircleM (Sep 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone for all the information on Block Island. Everyone was very helpful to me. Eve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes - you can anchor there. The holding ground was OK last time we anchored, but it is a pretty deep anchorage. The north end of the Salt Pond is closed to anchoring, and is fairly shallow. But just south of that is an anchorage area. If you look at a chart you''ll see it''s 26-32 feet; that''s pretty accurate so you need a long rode. We put out pretty much all of a 200'' rode with 20'' of chain on it, shooting for 7:1 with all of our tackle down and being nervous about making it.

The guy anchored nearest to us, in the exact same boat as ours, probably had 4 or 5 to one out, as we discovered when the wind died then shift 180 degrees.

In re: another post when comparing Champlins vs. the Boat Basin. We never stayed at the Boat Basin, I chickened out on trying to get my boat into the slip they were offering me. However, the last time we did Block Island we anchored, and found it to be much more peaceful than being in a slip there. I suspect that will be our plan there from now one.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I think bporter got confused between New Harbor and Old Harbor. Old Harbor is a fraction of the size of New Harbor/Great Salt Pond. It has little depth and little room to anchor as one needs to leave alot of space for the ferries coming in and out.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Not confused - just didn''t read the post carefully. Duh.

I don''t know if anchoring is allowed there or not - but it seems pretty packed with moorings. Doesn''t look a pleasant place to stay.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

which harbor are you talking about?

eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My most recent post was in Re: Old harbor, the smallish harbor near the center of town where the ferry lets you off.

I''ve never stayed in Old Harbor, it doesn''t look terribly comfortable or accessible. Of course the last couple of times I''ve seen it have been with a prevailing N/NE wind, which is less common around here. With a S/SW wind it would appear to be very protected.

We''ve stayed in New Harbor, both at Champlin''s and at anchor. In spite of a longish dinghy ride and a neighbor with a lot less scope out than us, we much preferred being at anchor.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A Block Island destination is a great idea. You will want to say in the "New Harbor" a/k/a the Great Salt Pond. The holding ground is generally very good but leave plenty of scope because the wind can blow quite impressively each afternoon. Alternatively, consider picking up one of the hundred or so town moorings, which are about one nautical mile inside the harbor. The cost is $30 per night (at least it was during my last visit in 2000). You should have no problem finding an empty mooring from about noon on sunday through Wednesday. After that it gets a little tight. 
Launch service ($2) is convenient and runs late. Free pumpout is very convenient. 
Each morning Aldo''s bakery runs a floating danish/coffee/dessert service. It''s not bad - simply stand on your foredeck and waive or hail by radio oncy your hear the owner yelling something in Italian.
Old Harbor is small, busy, noisy (both from the ferry and the surrounding bars - if however you selected Block Island for its nightlife, you may wish to reconsider.)
Once anchored or moored make your way to Paynes dock and rent a bike - pass on the mopeds as they are an unnecessary expense and the locals hate them; moreover, the island is small and you''ll be cheating yourself by not seeing it by bike. Down town is no more than 1.5 miles from Great Salt Pond. An adaquate grocery store may be found there. You''ll have no problem biking groceries back to the harbor.
The ideal day is as follows - rise leisurely; bacon and eggs; loaf for a while; morning swim; loaf; ding ashore to your bikes (bring small cooler, water(lots), fruit, ects.); ride bikes through town along coastline to the Southeast Lighthouse (take pictures enjoy the view and sit on the big rock); return to bikes and continue down the road for about 100 yards until you come to a small parking lot on your left - you are now at Mohegian Bluffs; walk down the long wooden staircase and walk West for about one mile (the long walk is worth the effort because that you''ll be the only people there - even during the most crowded weekend); loaf for the day; return to the stairs which now have at least trippled in height; bike back to town but stop at the Atlantic Inn (large white hotel) for cocktails on the front lawn while lounging in Adirondack chairs; once duly lubricated bike to the harbor and dine at Dead Eye Dicks - it is located almost at Payne''s dock (get there early enough to grab a seat outside; eat and enjoy (don''t skip the Calamari - enjoy the sunset and hopefully a lonesome bagpiper); walk/bike/stagger to wherever you left the dinghy; make your way home for the evening and enjoy the dark harbor that is decorated by hundreds of anchor lights; finally, consider repeating the same sojurn, tomorrow. 

While my wife and I love the island and its loafing opportunities, after four or five full days, you may have had your fill. The downtown is meager and the shopping opportunites (which for reasons that escape me seem to attract my wife) are essentially nonexistant.
It has often been said the Block Island is what Martha''s Vineyard was 50 years ago.


----------



## Jerrysails (Feb 11, 2002)

Go to Block and enjoy it. I visit Block at lease once each summer and sstay a few days or a week sometimes. Anchoring out is OK, the holding ground is less than great in some areas of the salt pond. Its deep and thick grass grows in some places making it difficult to set an anchor. Many people pick up a mooring, including me. Although its not easy to get one, as the town manages the mooring field and there are about 200 or so. You might anchor the night you arrive and then start combing the mooring field at around 7 or 8 am as you see people heading out of the pond. I have always gotten a mooring this way. You may find yourself racing with another skipper towards an available mooring. Block is one of the most beautiful Islands, rolling hills, natural flowers blooming, 100''s of ponds, beautiful ocean views, clean, bracing Atlantic water, good visability. Block is an easy sail from Long Island, Newport, Watch Hill, Marthas, etc.
Go and enjoy.
Jerry
ps. you got a lot of messages about marinas from others, I recommend moorings, its the nicest way to go.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

What is the best type of anchor to use in Great Salt Pond?


----------



## sailorjim (Mar 31, 2000)

Block Island is Bermuda North. Salt Pond (New harbour) is great. A pump out boat, launch service and town supplied mooring (but 1st come.) The Island population explodes in the summer.

There is good anchorage but be careful, the ground is mud so make sure you set the anchor.

BI is one of those places where you get fog and wind so expect it. As you enter the Salt Pond expect some good puffs, especially after you clear the Coast Guard Station, pervail, they die down.

Resturant, Ballards by Old Port is a ledgend. But, the power boat navy tie up, anchor or just drift in old harbour. Cabs are availlable, as are MoPeds, Bikes etc for rent. Lots of good beaches.

Some freaky weather happens now. On shore 70, at BI 90. And then just the opposite.

All in all BI is a great place. From BI to Cuttyhunk is about 6 hrs (sailing.) To Edgartown another 3 or 4. Don''t fail to sail into Narragansett Bay. Newport, Dutch Isaland, Prudence Isalabd (farther up the bay) at Potters Cove is great.

If you want more info send an email
Jim


----------

